# Lucy your gone, safe journey little friend.



## mckenzie (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi all, been waiting a few days to post here & it's been very tough time. On Sunday our beautiful 2 year old Siamese Lucy made her transition as she was poisoned by ingesting antifreeze from somewhere nearby.. horrible, horrible, horrible.

She was the kindest, sweetest little bundle that ever was. She talked non stop, she was always in a good mood, she was always in our business, she always made us laugh - she was our kind little omnipresent friend. I remember she used to naively want to be friends with any other cat she came across but soon learned that this is not so normal in puss world. Miss you Lucy puss 

Never thought such a small little animal would have such a massive impact, we're devastated & she's left a big hole, it's horrible.

She's left behind her sister Lola who came from the same litter & she is just as special but completely different :wink:. They have spent all their time together from birth - they slept, ate, groomed & played together all the time & now Lola is wondering what's going on, it's heartbreaking.

We want to get her another companion, probably the same breed but we don't know what's best with regard to timing. I know she needs to grieve like we are. Any input would be really great to hear, 

but for now....

See you again sometime Lucy, we love you.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

McKenzie, 
I'm so, so sorry...:'(
Antifreeze is horrible...
Lucy is now pain free, playing at the Bridge, with our kitties, that are there...
Now she will have many friends, and her own Ray of Sunshine, to call her own.
She knows how much she was, and still is, loved by you...
(((HUGS))) for you guys and petpets for her sister, Lola...
Sharon


----------



## mckenzie (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks for your words Sharon, it means a lot.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Oh McKenzie,
SO very very sorry for the loss of your precious Lucy. They really do take a part of our hearts with them when they go. They want to keep a part of us with them, I believe. But yes, someday, you will see her again, and she will give you back the piece she took with her. 

SO very very sorry


----------



## lil nipper (May 7, 2014)

Hang in there. You took great care of her and she loved you. That's what matters.


----------



## spider-man (Jan 9, 2015)

i'm so sorry for your loss, mckenzie. i know you gave lucy the best possible life. my deepest condolences.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry about Lucy.  It sounds like she was a very sweet little girl. 

It must be heartbreaking to watch Lola. I lost one of mine in December, and it's been very hard seeing my other kitty so sad all the time. 

As for timing with bringing a new kitty home, it's so hard to say. I haven't yet, but that's in large part because in my case, it has to be a very particular kind of kitty. I guess I would wait another couple of weeks to let Lola grieve and understand that Lucy isn't coming back. Some members have introduced a new kitty after a month and things went well, but it'll depend on Lola's temperament and the temperament of the new kitty. 

I wish you well and hope you find a wonderful companion for Lola. In the meantime, sendings hugs for your loss.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

So sorry for your he loss of your Lucy. Please take your time to grieve. I am glad you are willing to open your heart to another kitty.


----------



## mckenzie (Mar 2, 2015)

Wow, thanks so much guys, it really means a lot to know there are people like you who really care & understand. I think we are very slowly making some kind of peace with what's happened, after all we have always believed everything happens for a good reason, Lucy chose her time & she was here to teach us something special :0)


----------



## mckenzie (Mar 2, 2015)

Right now it's the morning & this time is especially difficult. Lucy would usually finish off our cup's of tea which were left around, she also liked to cheekily eat our cereal if we weren't looking. She liked to paddy paw as well & her purr was deep & soothing. We miss her so much & so does her sister.

We have been thinking more about getting her sister Lola a companion as she is very sensitive & is really feeling the loss. Thanks Spirite for what you said about this. Maybe i should start another thread sometime specifically about this?

..Oh & Marie5890 - thank you, beautifully put.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

I am so sorry for your sudden loss of Lucy. It is wonderful how quickly these furbabies can dig into your heart but it is horrible the hole they then leave. She was very lucky to have been part of a family who cared and loved her and her sis so much. Reading your last post her little quirks are so sweet and similar to one of my girls. Give yourself time to grieve and then to choose a new kitty for their quirks and own personality and not to try and fill in for your lovely Lucy


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

How dreadful for you. It's always hard to lose a furbaby but to lose a young one so suddenly if horrible. Bless you.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

How heartbreaking for you and Lola. When Lola stops looking around or searching or calling for LeLe I think then would be the time to look for another friend for yourself and Lola. Good luck.....let the kitty choose you.


----------



## mckenzie (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks everyone, it's really helped finding this forum full of good people. We get Lucy's ashes back tomorrow so she'll be home again with us.


----------

